
AI can’t protect us from deepfakes, argues new report - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/18/20872084/ai-deepfakes-solution-report-data-society-video-altered
======
ivankolev
Ultimately, the only way out of the rapidly approaching distopian hell, I
think, is educated and critically thinking population. The trend though, is
for dumbing down the masses, I guess it has to get worse before it starts to
get better...

------
Terr_
Show me a good AI fake-detector, and I'll show you half of an automated
adversarial training system :P

